# What temp to maintain for Fattie smoking??



## sarniajeff (May 23, 2010)

What is the best temp to smoke Fatties at?????


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 23, 2010)

I usualy smoke mine at around 250-275... I take the internal temp to 165... If u are wrapping in bacon, try to use thin bacon, that way the bacon gets done too.Happy smokes.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 23, 2010)

Between 200° and 250° should work fine.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 23, 2010)

My smoke temp varies depending on the fillings. If I've got raw veggies which I want to finish aldente, I run lower @ 225-230, for a longer interior steaming period. If I have partially cooked fillings, and especially with fully cooked ingredients and not having a lot of moisture inside, then I like to step it up to avoid drying it out. I've done quite a few in the 275* range.

Eric


----------



## sarniajeff (May 23, 2010)

Thanx guys
Appreciate the quick responses!!!
I'll post Qview of finished product.


----------



## mythmaster (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, that's good info -- I haven't done a fattie yet and was wondering the same thing.

Thanks for starting the thread!


----------



## rbranstner (May 23, 2010)

Thats the nice thing about fatty's you can smoke them at any temp really and they will turn out good. If I am doing a butt at 225 or if I am doing poultry at 275 it will be just fine. It may get done a little faster one way vs. the other but as long as you take it off when you hit 160-165 internal temp you will be set.


----------



## morkdach (May 23, 2010)

i do em between 220°&250° lower temps with hard boiled eggs and olives upper with all else and like they said thin if you like krispie i like thick buckboard myself.


----------



## sarniajeff (May 25, 2010)

Qview of finished Fatties


----------



## memphisbud (May 25, 2010)

Those look awesome.....uh, you can send me a slice or three if you want!


----------



## smokingriley (May 25, 2010)

memphisbud said:


> Those look awesome.....uh, you can send me a slice or three if you want!


I'll second that!! Good Job


----------



## sarniajeff (May 25, 2010)

Thanx for the compliments but much of the credit goes to this forum and those who are quick to help and offer advice!!!

This was my first attempt at these delicious creations and it will certainly not be my last!!!

I had some friends and family over to help me enjoy them and everyone thought they were fabulous.

No one else had ever heard of these before but are now converted Fattie lovers.

Many thanx and Kudos to all that help make this site an awesome place to share and learn the wonderful art of smoking.

My wife keeps asking me, "Whats next?" , with an enthusiasm never before seen regarding any of my other hobbies!!

Thanx again!!!

Smoke On!!!

Jeff


----------



## hannibal (May 26, 2010)

Nice looking fatties.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful looking fatties, excellent bacon weave!! Looks like you've got this tasty lil' treat under wraps.


----------



## meateater (May 26, 2010)

Nice job on them fattys.


----------



## lugnutz (May 26, 2010)

I cooked mine at 225, I also used tators but I pre cooked in the oven for a bit. Worked out well.

What did you put in yours?


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 26, 2010)

Great great great job on the fatties Jeff !!! And i agree, this place does rawk !!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 26, 2010)

Okay Jeff,

At what temp did you wind up smoking the fatties? They look fantastic, by the way!

I will be doing my first fatties this weekend.


----------



## rdknb (May 26, 2010)

Great looking fatties well done


----------



## sarniajeff (May 28, 2010)

I ended up smoking these beauties @ 240-250 *F

To all my American friends, *"Have a great Memorial Weekend!!!!".*


----------



## jbg4208 (May 28, 2010)

Those are some nice looking fatties there Jeff.

...I'll take 2..... to go... with some fesh baked biscuits... and a large coke.


----------



## jjwdiver (May 28, 2010)

I'll chime in and jump on the bandwagon - great job on them fatties.  You would never know they were a first-time!


----------



## treegje (May 28, 2010)

My mouth is watering,it has an awesome smoke ring and looks extremely juicy...


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2010)

Now that is one of the best fatties that I have seen in a while. You surely have hit this one right out of the park too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I can figure out how?????


----------



## realtorterry (May 28, 2010)

Four at a time on the first try 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice weave too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your killing me smalls 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job


----------



## jeremy4200 (Jun 15, 2010)

man theselook great!!!!im goingto smoke two fattys with other stuff july4th weeked.if i smoke these at 250f how long do i leave them on for??oh ad im ging to use charcal on my sie box with a ittle wood unless u guys say other wise?


----------



## ak1 (Jun 15, 2010)

If you smoke em' anywhere between 200-250 you're probably looking around 2 hrs. However, don't worry too much about time, what you want is for the internal temp to get to 165. or so.


----------



## mamafish68 (Jun 15, 2010)

<sniff..sniff> *That's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen!! what did you put in it? I've never done one but I'm sure thinking I need to!! *


----------



## sarniajeff (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanx for the compliments but their success was largely due to the help I received from this forum and it's members.

Yes, the were very good and I think anyone who has a smoker should try these.

The first 2 were stuffed with a mixture of hash browns, garlic, red onion, green pepper,shredded carrot and shredded mozzarella cheese if I remember correctly. All ingredients were partially cooked before adding to the Fattie.

Second one was stuffed with all the above ingredients less the hash browns.

Third Fattie was stuffed with scrambled eggs, garlic, red onion, shredded mozzarella & tomato.

All 3 types were very flavorful and were delicious as leftovers. I just sliced off a thick piece, microwaved and put in a hamburger bun. MMmmmm Good!!!! 

We even froze some for another day (didn't last long) and were just about as good then as the day they were made.

Some advice I received and used was to be sure there is some smoke through out the process. Not billowing but that light blue smoke you can smell. I used a mix of Apple & Hickory.

I also made mine quite big, I thought maybe too big but in the end they were perfect. I used about 1 lb of bacon for each weave. I made the meat mixture about 3/8 to 1/2" thick and about 1" narrower than the size of the bacon weave. This allowed for the nicely finished ends. I used a seperate piece of bacon and pics to keep the ends closed

Be sure to check out the great video tutorial on making your bacon weave. Kudos to the member who took the time to make it as I found it to be very helpful.

Again, thanx to all the kind words but this really was a group effort & success. I just wish you all could have been here to help enjoy the fruits of our labour.

Great site with great members

Good luck


----------



## eman (Jun 20, 2010)

Great looking job on the fatties.

 wife just saw this and now it looks like fathers day will be spent making my delux blueberry pancake fatties.


----------



## tom37 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome Q view. I gotta quit looking, I'm getting hungry.


----------

